# Oscars



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

What do you think about rbp with small oscars? I don't 
want kill the oscars. Is here anybody who have oscars with piranhas? In tank I need














The oscars are 7cm long, piranhas are 15cm. Is it posible to have oscars and piranhas in same tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> What do you think about rbp with small oscars? I don't
> want kill the oscars. Is here anybody who have oscars with piranhas? In tank I need
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Hardly any chance at all


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes easily, but not at those sizes! 
im american so your centimeter sizes confuse and frighten me. i had an 8 inch oscar with slightly smaller piranha in a 90 gallon tank. there were a shoal of 3 reds. the tank had plenty of room, but even in a 90 were only talking a temp tank. im just giving this as an example as now the tank is dismantled since space would have been an issue. 
oscars can coexist with piranha just fine, but you need to throw out and fish per gallon rule you know. oscars are messy, piranha are agressive in shoals, the 2 species will cross paths too often in a small tank. you would need to provide over 100 gallons for this mix in my opinion. longer is always better, and i would always recommend your oscar be the bigger of the fish, and i would ALSO recommend you introduce more than just these 2 species as oscars will become very stressed when placed into a hostile tank, even if they hold their own. piranha will obviously eat what they can if you let them hunger too long so proper diet and atmosphere is a must (as always)
species mixing is very at your own risk. realize im not for this, especially in home tanks. i would prefer to have several hundred gallons (or a few thousand liters(i think)) for any species mix like this. 
i would personally recommend 2 or more oscars with piranha, otherwise your one oscar may become stressed and attract un needed attention to himself from a fish species that hones in on these things. stressed fish in piranha tank become dead often quickly. 
BIG tank, GOOD diet, and LOTS of homework are needed before this feat. 
and again, size does matter!


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

I see. How much centimeters is one inch? I think, i will have those 2 oscars in spcial tank for them. But my piranhas have mix with 3cm long young fish from lake. I feed piranhas with these fishes. Always were ate all, just that two are stay.
Intresting. Isn't it?


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

2.54 cm = 1 inch


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> yes easily, but not at those sizes!
> im american so your centimeter sizes confuse and frighten me. i had an 8 inch oscar with slightly smaller piranha in a 90 gallon tank. there were a shoal of 3 reds. the tank had plenty of room, but even in a 90 were only talking a temp tank. im just giving this as an example as now the tank is dismantled since space would have been an issue.
> oscars can coexist with piranha just fine, but you need to throw out and fish per gallon rule you know. oscars are messy, piranha are agressive in shoals, the 2 species will cross paths too often in a small tank. you would need to provide over 100 gallons for this mix in my opinion. longer is always better, and i would always recommend your oscar be the bigger of the fish, and i would ALSO recommend you introduce more than just these 2 species as oscars will become very stressed when placed into a hostile tank, even if they hold their own. piranha will obviously eat what they can if you let them hunger too long so proper diet and atmosphere is a must (as always)
> species mixing is very at your own risk. realize im not for this, especially in home tanks. i would prefer to have several hundred gallons (or a few thousand liters(i think)) for any species mix like this.
> ...


I agree :nod:


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

If you want, bigger oscar will do better with smaller p's.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> ŽIGA VELIKI said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about rbp with small oscars? I don't
> ...


Bad quality post, useless.








What? You think by just saying "no" will help?


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

tried my oscar when he was 10 inches long,added two 4" rbp's.oscar would not leave them alone.Woke up in the morning and the oscar had some mouth damage.Not to bad but had to get him out of their.That was a75 gallon tank.My answer is also no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

How is that a bad quality post? He asked if the fish would work out together, and he gave him a straight up answer. So.. I will say it the same as he did

No


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

no,if you have any sucess it will only be for a matter of time,a setup with oscars and Ps will not work in the long run.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> How is that a bad quality post? He asked if the fish would work out together, and he gave him a straight up answer. So.. I will say it the same as he did
> 
> No
> 
> ...


And here you go, another one:

No


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> What do you think about rbp with small oscars? I don't
> want kill the oscars. Is here anybody who have oscars with piranhas? In tank I need
> 
> 
> ...


it worked for me for years, i had 8 reds and 1 rhom with 2 albino oscars. They were fine. Often there tail would get nipped but no deaths, I even had some texas in there as babies adn they grew to there full size. So i woudlnt' recommend it, but i can happen


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for inches.








I think I will have oscars in other tank. There they will be alone.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> Thank you for inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be the only 100% way that he'd live


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mauls said:


> ŽIGA VELIKI said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for inches.
> ...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

this would be only possible to pull off if the oscar was bigger thatn the piranhas.....even then there could be death in the tank.....my friend has kept an oscar with his ps for over a year, n my piranhas have been wit oscars for like 2 months wit no problems at all but it really all depends on how lucky u get


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

My pirnahas are about 5 inches long. oscars are small about 2 inches. I think they are too small for company with piranhas. the oscars are really crazy on alive food like mosquitos


----------

